# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Πώς ξεπερνιούνται οι φοβίες;;

## Νάντια

*Γειά σας!
Ήθελα να ρωτήσω, αν ξέρει κανείς να μου πεί πώς μπορεί κάποιος να ξεπεράσει μια φοβία του...
Εγώ για παράδειγμα, έχω φοβία με τις σύριγγες... Δε μπορώ να πάω να μου πάρουν αίμα για κανένα λόγο..
Την τελευταία φορά που πήρα μου έπεσε η πίεσεη (η μεγάλη στο 7..) ζαλιζόμουν και έκλαιγα...
Πέρα απο αυτό όμως, πιό γενικά, ενδιαφέρομαι να μάθω για τρόπους αντιμετώπισης φοβιών..
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!*

----------


## Lacrymosa

Σταδιακη εκθεση (συστηματικη απευαισθητοποιηση) ειναι μια καλη μεθοδος.. δλδ εκτιθεσαι στο αντικειμενο του φοβου..

----------


## vaggos

αγορασε συρριγκες απο ενα φαρμακειο και αρχισε να κανεις ενεσεις σε πορτοκαλια.εμεις ετσι καναμε στην πρακτικη στην νοσηλευτικη.

----------


## Νάντια

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ ΑΧΑΧΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Εντάααααααααααααααααααααα αααααξει, αυτό ήταν το αποκορύφωμα :-P
ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΒΗΣΩ ΤΟ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!

----------


## vaggos

γιατι ρε??αν θες μπορεις να πας να βλεπεις σιγα σιγα τους εθελοντες που πανε και δινουν αιμα και σταδιακα να ξεκινησεις να δινεις και εσυ.

----------


## Νάντια

Αυτό είναι καλή ιδέα... Φαντάσου πως ούτε στην τηλεόραση δε μπορώ να δώ σύριγγες... :-P

----------


## Korina12

Αγόρασε μία σύριγγα,έτσι για να την κοιτάς,να την επεξεργαστείς,να δεις ότι δεν είναι κάτι τρομερό.Λογικά φοβάσαι όταν τη βλέπεις γιατί ξέρεις ότι θα σε τρυπήσει κ θα σου πάρει αίμα ε?Αν πάρεις όμως μία σπίτι που θα ξέρεις ότι δεν πρόκειται να τη χρησιμοποιήσεις (παρά μόνο σε κανένα πορτοκάλι ίσως όπως σου λέει ο vaggos χαχα) τότε μπορεί να τη δεις με άλλο μάτι! :)

----------


## Νάντια

Καλά δεν έχω θέμα με το αίμα :-P Με το οτι θα με τρυπήσει έχω.. :-P :-P :-P
Δε ξέρω αν θα το κάνω τελικά, θα προετοιμάσω ψυχολογικά τον εαυτό μου πάντως.. :-D

----------


## Lacrymosa

Συμφωνω, αγορασε μια απο το φαρμακειο κ ξεκινα να την περιεργαζεσαι, βαλε να δεις κ κανα greys anatomy να εξοικειωθεις.. μην με βρισεις!!! :p

----------


## Korina12

χαχα!πλακα πλακα εγω δεν μπορουσα να βλεπω αιματα κλπ κ στην tv αν ειχε καμια σκηνη νοσοκομειου αλλαζα καναλι,αλλα με το greys anatomy τα συνηθισα!

----------


## Νάντια

LoL!! Αν είναι να αρχίσω να το ξεπερνάω με το Grey's Anatomy, πρέπει να έχει και καλό σενάριο.. :p
Εσείς που το έχετε δεί τί λέτε; Αξίζει να αρχίσω να το βλέπω;; Γιατί δεν το 'χω και πολύ με τις σειρές, δε βλέπω πολύ τηλεόραση...

----------


## Korina12

Νάντια τώρα έβλεπα ένα επεισόδιο. :P Εχω πάρει τα dvd που τα είχε δώρο ένα περιοδικό κ τα βλέπω αυτές τις μέρες.Ούτε εγώ βλέπω πολλές σειρές.Αυτή μ'αρέσει.Αλλά αυτά γούστα είναι.

----------


## kerasi

Ναντια το ιδιο προβλημα εχω κι εγω...Ακομα και μια συζητηση για αιματα και ανατομια, μου φερνει αναγουλα. Οταν ημουν εφηβος απεφυγα καποια εμβολια σκοπιμα. Στην πρωτη δημοτικου οταν ηρθαν να μας εμβολιασουν εκανα σκασιαρχειο! Στο στρατο λιποθυμησα παλι! Σταδιακα ομως βελτιωθηκα γιατι επρεπε να κανω εξετασεις αιματος για τσεκαπ. Μικρος ειμαι στην ηλικια απλα ειπα να το κανω προληπτικα. Μηπως το ιδιο εχει καποιο μελος της οικογενειας σου? Να σκεφτεις οτι ηθελα να γιvω και γιατρος...! Εχω πετυχει βεβαια και νοσοκομα με τοσο καλο χερι που δεν καταλαβα τιποτα! Γενικα νομιζω οτι ειναι κατι αυθορμητο, αντανακλαστικο, δε το σκεπτεσαι, δε το θελεις να σου συμβαινει. Οι αλλοι σου λενε, ελα μωρε ενα τσιμπημα ειναι, δεν ειναι τιποτα, μη φοβασαι κλπ. Δεν καταλαβαινουν ομως....Θεωρω αν το δουμε απο μια εξελικτικη σκοπια, οτι ειναι καταλοιπο της προσπαθειας του σωματος να μην παθει κατι απο εξωτερικα αιτια, απ το να εισελθει στον οργανισμο κατι επιβλαβες. Αυτο που λενε να εξοικειωθεις με τοαντικειμενο του φοβου σταδιακα, δεν πιανει. Δεν εχω ομως θεμα με την ενεση του οδοντιατρου. Μη σου πω μ αρεσει κιολας!...

----------


## Νάντια

XAXAXAXA! Κι εγώ ήθελα να γίνω γιατρός μικρή.. :p
Όχι, δεν το έχει κανείς άλλος απο την οικογένεια.
Φοβάμαι και την ένεση του οδοντίατρου, απλώς όχι τόσο όσο την κανονική.

----------


## kerasi

Φρονιμητη εχεις βγαλει?

----------


## Νάντια

Ναι άσε...

----------


## kerasi

Στο λεω γτ κι εκει σε καποια φαση τα χασα...
Σκεψου την εικονα, να μασταν γιατροι λεει και να ερχεται ο ασθενης με αιματα ή να θελει ενεσεις και μεις να λιποθυμαμε :-P Τρελο γελιο!

----------


## Νάντια

Ω ΘΕΟΙ!!! Ω ΔΑΙΜΟΝΕΣ!!!!
ΟΧΙ!!!! XD

----------


## kerasi

Νταξει η αληθεια ειναι οτι τα τελευταια χρονια εχω βελτιωθει σοβαρα...αλλα καλυτερα που δεν εγινα γιατρος...εχασε η ιατρικη!

----------


## Νάντια

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ!!!!!!
Εγώ πάλι δε βελτιώνομαι, όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια χειροτερεύω!!
Next time που θα πρέπει να μου πάρουν αίμα με κόβω να με μαζεύουν με κανα ασθενοφόρο!! :p

----------


## kerasi

Δες και τα θετικα του...δε θα γινεις ποτε πρεζονι!

----------


## Νάντια

ΙΣΧΥΕΙΙΙΙ....

----------


## Korina12

Εγώ το αίμα μόνο φοβάμαι.Τη σύριγγα όχι.Δηλαδή το τσίμπημα δεν με πειράζει.Ούτε έχω πρόβλημα με την ένεση.Tην αιμοληψία δεν μπορώ γιατί δεν μπορώ να βλέπω το αίμα μου να φεύγει από μέσα μου!Οποτε πάω να μου πάρουν αίμα γυρίζω το κεφάλι από την άλλη μεριά για να μην το βλέπω.Και την πρήζω κι όλας την κοπέλα "μη μου πάρεις πολύ αίμα ε"? :P
Παρόλα αυτά,ο φόβος μου δεν ήταν αρκετός ώστε να αποφεύγω να κάνω εξετάσεις αίματος.Μέχρι πριν κανα-δυο χρόνια δηλαδή κάθε τρεις κ λίγο εξετάσεις αίματος έκανα γιατί φοβόμουν μια το ένα μια το άλλο.Τώρα ευτυχώς το έκοψα αυτό,κάνω αραιά.

----------


## Νάντια

Α με το αίμα δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα.. :-P
Η βελόνα με τρομάζει για κάποιο λόγο... :-S

----------


## 66psy

να τις αντιμετωπιζεις προσωπο με προσωπο.. αρχικα σταδιακα, επειτα πιο εντονα.. εγω ετσι ξεπερασα (οχι 100%) βεβαια την αγοροφοβια μου

----------

